# Elevator Accidents?



## auma (Dec 22, 2004)

A 16-years-old boy was killed in a elevator accidend in Tokyo, June 3. And Schindler Elevator, who manufactured the elavator is under suspicion.
It's reported that Schendler's elevetors have caused a number of accidents including 2 death cases in NY and HK.
It's also rumored thattherefore Schendler's elevetors are dangerous.

Dose Schindler's alone have high accident risk or it's also the case for other elevator makers?

Can you please tell me the fatal elevator accidents you know and who that elevator was made by?


Below are some of the recentry reported articles:
459 Schindler lift problems found (The Yomiuri Shimbun)
More elevator defects reported (THE ASAHI SHIMBUN)


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

In France there was many elevator accidend but It's not Schindler 
those elevators were too old 
after the law about elevator changed.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Japan orders inspection of gov't elevators after accident kills teenager *
9 June 2006

TOKYO (AP) - Japan's transport ministry ordered the inspection Friday of all elevators in central government buildings following a technical glitch in a Swiss-made lift that killed a teenage boy and has roiled the nation. 

Kazuo Kitagawa, head of Land, Infrastructure and Transport Ministry, said results from the study would be ready by June 22, adding "I would like all elevators inspected as soon as possible." 

The decision follows an order issued Wednesday for the nationwide inspection of all elevators made by Schindler Elevator K.K. -- the world's No. 2 elevator company -- after a teenager was involved in a fatal accident. 

A 16-year-old is thought to have been crushed to death as he tried to step out of a Schindler-made elevator at a Tokyo condo on Saturday. 

The lift suddenly moved upward with its doors open, wedging the boy between the elevator and the building. 

Schindler Elevator's Tokyo office submitted to the Japanese authorities a list of 8,834 elevators it has installed at private and government-related facilities across Japan, said ministry official Kazuaki Shimada. 

Of the total, 6,096 elevators are now maintained and inspected by Schindler Elevator, Shimada said. 

The inspection of government elevators will apply to all elevators, not only to Schindler's. 

It was unclear how many elevators would be involved. 

Investigators had earlier raided Schindler headquarters, the condo's maintenance company and other locations in the city over suspected professional negligence. But it was unclear whether criminal charges would follow. 

Local news reports have said residents at the 23-story condo had reported at least 20 incidents of minor trouble with the apartment complex's two elevators in the last 2 1/2 years, including strange noises and malfunctioning doors. 

Schindler -- a unit of Switzerland-based Schindler Holdings AG -- released a statement saying it is convinced there is no reason to attribute Saturday's accident to either the design or the installation of the elevator.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

I remember a similar thing happening in London a couple of years ago, when a young woman was walking out of an elevator and while the doors were open, it suddenly dropped and killed her. She was the last person to leave the lift when it happened in some health/fitness club in central London. Imagine that, being killed just walking out of an elevator. I don't remember what make the lifts were.

Hmm, I have Schindler lifts in my apartment building.


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Oct 9, 2004)

Just a couple of months back, an elevator in downtown Toronto, fell five stories unexpectedly and injured 5 people. The reason for the fall was never given.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

I would suspect that it was due to a faulty elevator.


----------

